# Help a brutha out.......



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Would like ta demo the following yaks:

Prowler 13 and 15

Tarpon 140.........

Descisions descions..like to buy one soon....so If ya can accept B/L's as payment fer yer time....I got plenty of em


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Might be able to help*

with the prowler 13. I have the angler edition, and as of now I am planning on being at the beach this weekend (Sunday and Monday). I am considering going to Sandbridge which would mean you could try it out in the surf. If conditions are too rough, we can try somewhere in the bay. PM me if you are interested


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

al check this out

http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP704966386&id=4909


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanxs RR18


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> with the prowler 13. I have the angler edition, and as of now I am planning on being at the beach this weekend (Sunday and Monday). I am considering going to Sandbridge which would mean you could try it out in the surf. If conditions are too rough, we can try somewhere in the bay. PM me if you are interested



Thanxs...I'll PM ya my cell.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill offer up the Tarpons fro try out, I have the 120,140 and 160i. I can probably snag a Prowler 15 as well.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs Corey...ya got me hooked


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

:--| another brother lost to yakin in conditions for a 40fter!!!!!



hope to join ya'll soon


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ruthless said:


> . I can probably snag a Prowler 15 as well.



I've demo'ed Mike's Tarpon 140...like it alot.It had the rudder and all tha bells an whistles.This boat is sweet!!!!Stable,and cuts through the water.The Rudder took a minute getting used to,but awesome for those like me that can't paddle straight

If I can demo the Prowler 2nite.....I'll have the check in tha mail.....


Help a brutha out


----------



## flyfisher929 (May 27, 2005)

*tARPON 140*

I just got a new tarpon 140 and I love it . Very smooth, fast and stable. Best value for the price. Check out Travel Country in orlando.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

welcome to P&S flyfisher929, and congrats on your new t140.


----------



## flyfisher929 (May 27, 2005)

*tarpon 140*

Thanks !! I am taking it this weekend for the 1st real fishing trip and see how we do . I have been hearing alot about this place called peacocks pocked in the indain river lagoon ( orlando, fl ) anyone know anyother hot spots ?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you can check reports on http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/reports/ 

there is a report from Blue Lagoon and has a pic also. 

*I originally posted the picture but removed the link for the pic cause it wasn't mine. But if you follow the link above you should be able to see it.


----------

